# Uber flagged my account for Fraud.



## MightyMoii (May 12, 2019)

Last night around 1 am, I picked up two guys from downtown picked up “Kevin” ( not real name) and another male at a bar/restauran in Down town LA. They were VERY DRUNK, Kevin, sat on the right side of the back seat, his friend on the other. They passed out, could barely keep their eyes open. The original destination was somewhere in Glendale. When we arrived they woke up and said it was the wrong address, I showed them what they put in they said they were very drunk and could not even type the correct address. So I changed it on my end, now we were headed to Westwood, California. Again, they passed out. when we arrived at the Westwood address, Kevin stumbled out of the car almost falling over a few times. I carefully checked the back seat after ending the ride and driving a few blocks, as I usually do. And there was the stain. I smelled it to be sure it wasn’t just water or something, and I was greeted with a foul stench. I asked for a cleaning fee because I had to clean the seat myself that night, and then properly in the morning, also I would lose out on about $100 in fairs. 

In the morning I was greeted with this message; “first notice” you account has been flagged. I don’t know what to do, I am a college student and have driven for Uber for just over a year now. About 2600 trips and never had a problem. I guess the passenger is saying he didn’t pee in my car. What can I do?


----------



## jenijazz (Dec 27, 2018)

Don't stress too much. Those fools are trying to get out of paying; with 2600 rides you have a lot more credibility than they do.


----------



## MightyMoii (May 12, 2019)

So, do I just leave it alone? I’m honestly afraid of getting deactivated. I support my fiancé and I on this job. 

They are asking for more pictures, but I only took the two they ask for before I cleaned the seat with water and detergent.

#feelingdefeated


----------



## MoreTips (Feb 13, 2017)

Two lessons here. Always make the rider change the address in their app, just tell them you can't and second get a dash cam or at least offer Uber a copy of the ride (they will decline). 
Unfortunately as @jenijazz stated these big league paxholes are trying to scam their way out of the payment.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Report that trip to Uber via app, you need to explain Uber Customer was very drunk and typed the wrong address. Explain how they insisted you to change the new address at the first stop. 
You got this flag because new address input was made by driver at the destination.


----------



## MightyMoii (May 12, 2019)

Wildgoose said:


> Report that trip to Uber via app, you need to explain Uber Customer was very drunk and typed the wrong address. Explain how they insisted you to change the new address at the first stop.
> You got this flag because new address input was made by driver at the destination.


The picture didn't load, but it's saying that I am suspect of Cleaning Fee Fraud. I don't know why, maybe because they disputed it?


----------



## Bubsie (Oct 19, 2017)

That combined with the request for cleaning fee prob tripped the Uber brain.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Hi! Welcome to the forum. First of all......Fight! If you insist upon your innocence Uber will only reinstate you. If you stay quiet they will lean on the side of the pax. Explain everything in detail.

Make all your communication in writing. Messages. Do not call. No matter how many cut n paste irrelevant responses you get. You want all your communication in writing so stay with the in app messages. Screen shot those messages right away and all responses. Remember for these Uber Support employees, English is not their first language. This is not the time for you to me misunderstood or misquoted. Text only. No phone call. If you still are not getting the matter handled appropriately, ask to speak to a supervisor.


Good luck and keep fighting.....

Oh and if Lyft is in your area.....download it now and get signed up with them so you don't lose money while this is resolving. This will not be the last time a pax claims a falsehood in order to score a free ride from Uber's ride credit system.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

MightyMoii said:


> The picture didn't load, but it's saying that I am suspect of Cleaning Fee Fraud. I don't know why, maybe because they disputed it?


Seems like rider denied when he was asked by Uber. 
You could go to Greenlight Hub and show them your car back seat, get confirmed by them. If the stain were pee, you could not be driving until the seat got dried. After you got they confirmation, Claim your lost income too.


----------



## MightyMoii (May 12, 2019)

Thank you for your advice, It is much appreciated. Fortunately I am also a driver on Lyft, time to update documents over there I guess.

I have resent them the pictures I have and explained to them that they were drunk out of there minds. We’ll see what happens next.

From your experience, what are my chances of getting deactivated over this absurdity?

I’ve read a few posts and it seems that if a passenger threatens to take legal action, Uber will side with them and dump the driver.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

MightyMoii said:


> Thank you for your advice, It is much appreciated. Fortunately I am also a driver on Lyft, time to update documents over there I guess.
> 
> I have resent them the pictures I have and explained to them that they were drunk out of there minds. We'll see what happens next.
> 
> ...


As long as you professionally cooperate along with their investigation, there will be no deactivation for you.
You will just receive the warning about cleaning claim or they will no longer accept your future claims on cleaning fees.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

MightyMoii said:


> Thank you for your advice, It is much appreciated. Fortunately I am also a driver on Lyft, time to update documents over there I guess.
> 
> I have resent them the pictures I have and explained to them that they were drunk out of there minds. We'll see what happens next.
> 
> ...


As long as you keep your conversation with Uber in writing, you will not get dumped. You will be out for 48 hours though. Also I would not leave that stain for evidence. You need to get that out NOW! If you don't you will never get the smell out and on a hot day it will creep back. Go to Petco and get an Enzyme destroyer for now. Then make sure you order a professional one to keep in your car for future use.

I like Angry Orange.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00OI20SXA/?tag=ubne0c-20
I buy it in concentrate and keep a little spray bottle of it diluted in my driver's door pocket. A few quick sprays of this stuff also kills other pax smells like BO, marijuana, cigarettes......you don't want your next pax to get in the car and think that scent is from you.


----------



## MightyMoii (May 12, 2019)

Wildgoose said:


> As long as you professionally cooperate along with their investigation, there will be no deactivation for you.
> You will just receive the warning about cleaning claim or they will no longer accept your future claims on cleaning fees.


Well that blows, how are we supposed to feel supported as drivers. This system is broken.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

MightyMoii said:


> Well that blows, how are we supposed to feel supported as drivers. This system is broken.


Some drivers had tried many times to make money on claiming fees unprofessionally. 
How many times have you claimed cleaning fees before? That will count in their investigations.


----------



## MightyMoii (May 12, 2019)

In 2600 rides this is my 4th one. Actually, 3rd with Uber, first was with Lyft.

One was vomit, second was urine and alcohol, this one was just urine. The second one was on Friday though. That might also have triggered the fraud thing. But, they were both legit.



Wildgoose said:


> Some drivers had tried many times to make money on claiming fees unprofessionally.
> How many times have you claimed cleaning fees before? That will count in their investigations.


In 2600 rides this is my 4th one. Actually, 3rd with Uber, first was with Lyft.

One was vomit, second was urine and alcohol, this one was just urine. The second one was on Friday though. That might also have triggered the fraud thing. But, they were both legit.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

MightyMoii said:


> In 2600 rides this is my 4th one. Actually, 3rd with Uber, first was with Lyft.
> 
> One was vomit, second was urine and alcohol, this one was just urine. The second one was on Friday though. That might also have triggered the fraud thing. But, they were both legit.
> 
> ...


Ok as one college student to another.....stop driving bar close. Shut off that app at midnight and go home. What are you really missing out there with a flat rate surge everywhere now. Start earlier in the morning, grab those early AM airport runs, and shut down by midnight at the latest. I have been doing that for around 8 months now and I make just as much if not more by 11:00 pm than I did when I worked my former shift on weekend nights which was 3:00 pm to 3:00 am.

I found that after midnight tended to be the trouble hours for most drivers but especially me being a small female driver.


----------



## jenijazz (Dec 27, 2018)

MightyMoii said:


> Well that blows, how are we supposed to feel supported as drivers. This system is broken.


You are an angry red number on the spreadsheet. And easily replaced. What you feel is not relevant to the bottom line.


----------



## Uber1111uber (Oct 21, 2017)

What I did whenthat happened to me is i took a q-tip and swabbed the seat and put that in the picture to show the color and also having DNA evidence just in case... ur lucky tho the q-tip I had was brown not yellow


----------



## MightyMoii (May 12, 2019)

jenijazz said:


> You are an angry red number on the spreadsheet. And easily replaced. What you feel is not relevant to the bottom line.


Very true, tough pill to swallow, but it is the truth at the end of the day.


----------



## RynoHawk (Mar 15, 2017)

I would report and document anytime things don’t go normal with a ride. Explain in detail the wrong destination, how intoxicated the riders appeared, and the stain left behind immediately after the ride ends. If Uber hears all of this from you first then your odds are better.

I’ve lived in LA a long time ago. DTLA>Glendale>Westwood is a heck of a journey! One would think that it’s a good thing your drunk riders were passed out instead of awake and obnoxious, but a long trip like that is probably asking for a bladder malfunction. I’m guessing riders entered their street and the same street and address was also in Glendale but they were too drunk to notice?


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

I learned long ago if someone is so drunk that they can hardly stand I immediately cancel the trip, if they ask why I tell them I have a pre-arrangement to pickup another passenger.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

MightyMoii said:


> Well that blows, how are we supposed to feel supported as drivers. This system is broken.


System broken: Now you got it.


----------



## Selector19 (Mar 15, 2019)

Rule #1: Do not pick up very drunk pax! Period!


----------



## kcdrvr15 (Jan 10, 2017)

the real lesson here is DON"T DO DRUNKS.
when approached by an overly intoxicated pax, I'll say I'm not available.


----------



## gunigham1 (Sep 28, 2017)

MightyMoii said:


> The picture didn't load, but it's saying that I am suspect of Cleaning Fee Fraud. I don't know why, maybe because they disputed it?


First of all, passengers cant dispute the clean up fee request, unless they have pics of your car which I doubt happened
I do claim clean up fee EVERY TIME I got animal in my car, and so far I can tell it STRONGLY depends on how you worded your message claiming clean up fee and pics(clear pics, from several angles)


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

kcdrvr15 said:


> the real lesson here is DON"T DO DRUNKS.
> when approached by an overly intoxicated pax, I'll say I'm not available.


This.

I stopped doing the bar scene over a year ago and couldn't be happier. But sometimes they sneak in anyway. I picked up a woman at an upscale home late Friday night and soon realized she was trashed. It was only a short ride but I was very worried she might puke. Fortunately it didn't happen. For the most part now I just don't drive after 10pm on Friday and Saturday nights.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> Ok as one college student to another.....stop driving bar close. Shut off that app at midnight and go home. What are you really missing out there with a flat rate surge everywhere now. Start earlier in the morning, grab those early AM airport runs, and shut down by midnight at the latest. I have been doing that for around 8 months now and I make just as much if not more by 11:00 pm than I did when I worked my former shift on weekend nights which was 3:00 pm to 3:00 am.
> 
> I found that after midnight tended to be the trouble hours for most drivers but especially me being a *small female driver.*


Small in stature maybe.....but I wouldn't want to screw with ya!.........


----------



## Antvirus (Jan 6, 2019)

Solid 5 said:


> Small in stature maybe


username checks out


----------



## Munsuta (May 4, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> Ok as one college student to another.....stop driving bar close. Shut off that app at midnight and go home. What are you really missing out there with a flat rate surge everywhere now. Start earlier in the morning, grab those early AM airport runs, and shut down by midnight at the latest. I have been doing that for around 8 months now and I make just as much if not more by 11:00 pm than I did when I worked my former shift on weekend nights which was 3:00 pm to 3:00 am.
> 
> I found that after midnight tended to be the trouble hours for most drivers but especially me being a small female driver.


 Basically this. I stopped driving after 12 and I don't pick up dumb ass college kids anymore. Not worth the time or money. "You got a aux cord bro". No, IM good on the mumble rap homie. That's usually how trips go after 12.


----------



## itendstonight (Feb 10, 2019)

Buy a cheap seat cover! I got one and it’s easy to take it ofd and throw it in the laundry. Cleaning the actual seat sucks


----------



## Thepeoplewearent (Jul 26, 2018)

MightyMoii said:


> Last night around 1 am, I picked up two guys from downtown picked up "Kevin" ( not real name) and another male at a bar/restauran in Down town LA. They were VERY DRUNK, Kevin, sat on the right side of the back seat, his friend on the other. They passed out, could barely keep their eyes open. The original destination was somewhere in Glendale. When we arrived they woke up and said it was the wrong address, I showed them what they put in they said they were very drunk and could not even type the correct address. So I changed it on my end, now we were headed to Westwood, California. Again, they passed out. when we arrived at the Westwood address, Kevin stumbled out of the car almost falling over a few times. I carefully checked the back seat after ending the ride and driving a few blocks, as I usually do. And there was the stain. I smelled it to be sure it wasn't just water or something, and I was greeted with a foul stench. I asked for a cleaning fee because I had to clean the seat myself that night, and then properly in the morning, also I would lose out on about $100 in fairs.
> 
> In the morning I was greeted with this message; "first notice" you account has been flagged. I don't know what to do, I am a college student and have driven for Uber for just over a year now. About 2600 trips and never had a problem. I guess the passenger is saying he didn't pee in my car. What can I do?


How did this even?

I actually scam left and right for just pissin' me off, so much so I thought this was impossible


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

MightyMoii said:


> This system is broken.


Yup. They call it F*ub*a*r* for a reason.



peteyvavs said:


> I learned long ago if someone is so drunk that they can hardly stand I immediately cancel the trip


^^^^^^^^^^^^^Read and pay heed. If work the ralph crowd you must, there are some basics:

1. Approach every ping with doors locked.
2. If they can not speak coherently, drive around the corner and shuffle them.
3. If someone is propping them up, drive around the corner and shuffle them.
4. If they need help walking, drive around the corner and shuffle them.
5. If someone is trying to pour them into the car, drive around the corner and shuffle them.
6. If someone tells you "take care of my friend and see he gets home safe" and is not taking the ride, as well, drive around the corner and shuffle them.
7. If someone is telling you "We just want to make sure she gets home safe", drive around the corner and shuffle them.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

gunigham1 said:


> First of all, passengers cant dispute the clean up fee request, unless they have pics of your car which I doubt happened
> I do claim clean up fee EVERY TIME I got animal in my car, and so far I can tell it STRONGLY depends on how you worded your message claiming clean up fee and pics(clear pics, from several angles)


There are drivers that completely scam cleanup fees, though. That's the problem. Same way there are scammer pax, there are scammer drivers.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

SuzeCB said:


> There are drivers that completely scam cleanup fees, though. That's the problem. Same way there are scammer pax, there are scammer drivers.


This. :thumbup:


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

SuzeCB said:


> There are drivers that completely scam cleanup fees, though. That's the problem. Same way there are scammer pax, there are scammer drivers.


Scammers scamming the scammer, how poetic.


----------



## boonegoon (May 29, 2019)

MightyMoii said:


> Last night around 1 am, I picked up two guys from downtown picked up "Kevin" ( not real name) and another male at a bar/restauran in Down town LA. They were VERY DRUNK, Kevin, sat on the right side of the back seat, his friend on the other. They passed out, could barely keep their eyes open. The original destination was somewhere in Glendale. When we arrived they woke up and said it was the wrong address, I showed them what they put in they said they were very drunk and could not even type the correct address. So I changed it on my end, now we were headed to Westwood, California. Again, they passed out. when we arrived at the Westwood address, Kevin stumbled out of the car almost falling over a few times. I carefully checked the back seat after ending the ride and driving a few blocks, as I usually do. And there was the stain. I smelled it to be sure it wasn't just water or something, and I was greeted with a foul stench. I asked for a cleaning fee because I had to clean the seat myself that night, and then properly in the morning, also I would lose out on about $100 in fairs.
> 
> In the morning I was greeted with this message; "first notice" you account has been flagged. I don't know what to do, I am a college student and have driven for Uber for just over a year now. About 2600 trips and never had a problem. I guess the passenger is saying he didn't pee in my car. What can I do?


What ended up happening?

Whts


----------



## Poo (Aug 31, 2017)

gunigham1 said:


> First of all, passengers cant dispute the clean up fee request, unless they have pics of your car which I doubt happened
> I do claim clean up fee EVERY TIME I got animal in my car, and so far I can tell it STRONGLY depends on how you worded your message claiming clean up fee and pics(clear pics, from several angles)


Did they deactivate your account because I received the same message .... first notice *Possible Fraudulent Activity Detected cleaning fee fraud review notice. *



MightyMoii said:


> Last night around 1 am, I picked up two guys from downtown picked up "Kevin" ( not real name) and another male at a bar/restauran in Down town LA. They were VERY DRUNK, Kevin, sat on the right side of the back seat, his friend on the other. They passed out, could barely keep their eyes open. The original destination was somewhere in Glendale. When we arrived they woke up and said it was the wrong address, I showed them what they put in they said they were very drunk and could not even type the correct address. So I changed it on my end, now we were headed to Westwood, California. Again, they passed out. when we arrived at the Westwood address, Kevin stumbled out of the car almost falling over a few times. I carefully checked the back seat after ending the ride and driving a few blocks, as I usually do. And there was the stain. I smelled it to be sure it wasn't just water or something, and I was greeted with a foul stench. I asked for a cleaning fee because I had to clean the seat myself that night, and then properly in the morning, also I would lose out on about $100 in fairs.
> 
> In the morning I was greeted with this message; "first notice" you account has been flagged. I don't know what to do, I am a college student and have driven for Uber for just over a year now. About 2600 trips and never had a problem. I guess the passenger is saying he didn't pee in my car. What can I do?


Did they deactivate you?


----------



## DwaLma (Feb 25, 2020)

MightyMoii said:


> So, do I just leave it alone? I'm honestly afraid of getting deactivated. I support my fiancé and I on this job.
> 
> They are asking for more pictures, but I only took the two they ask for before I cleaned the seat with water and detergent.
> 
> #feelingdefeated


 Hi I'm also a Uber driver and I also got into similar situation. Did they deactivate your account?


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

1) Get car seat covers if you drive drunk hours. $35 on Amazon. Hell, I would recommend even if you don't there is no telling who might do something.
2) Should have rubber floor mats. I have WeatherTech, but there are cheaper. I purchased my WeatherTech mats 3 years ago, they are still going strong. Best investment ever for ride share. This disaster only took me 15 minute to cleanup at a do-it-yourself car wash (and I took the $150 cleaning fee from this mess and purchased the above rear seat covers + new front seat covers ... total <$50).

Last, I not only take pics now of puke/messes, but I also take video. Sometimes video can really detail a mess better than pics. Uber/Lyft have never asked for the video, but I have it and mention in my emails to them. I've never NOT had them give me a cleaning fee or any type of run around. Liquid is harder to capture on pics. I would take a napkin/paper towel while videoing and show how it's wet after using the napkin to sponge some up.


----------



## Poo (Aug 31, 2017)

Poo said:


> Did they deactivate your account because I received the same message .... first notice *Possible Fraudulent Activity Detected cleaning fee fraud review notice. *
> 
> 
> Did they deactivate you?


I received the same notice from Uber as well but they did not lock my account they just said it was flagged which still makes me feel uncomfortable but going forward I never claimed any more cleaning fees because of the flag.


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

Basically what everyone said:

1) Don’t pick up drunks.
1.5) Don’t drive nights unless NECESSARY.
2) Get seat covers, no matter at what time you are driving. I learnt it the hard way: at like 11am I picked up a lady with her daughter from a Starbucks, she (the mother) couldn’t contain her poop and I ended up with a poop in my back seat at 11am.
3) Take many pics and send only two. And then you clean. They ALWAYS ask for more pics, that’s when you send the other pics you took.
4) The system is not broken, that’s how it was built: there’s no support for the drivers.

Good luck!


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Lissetti said:


> Hi! Welcome to the forum. First of all......Fight! If you insist upon your innocence Uber will only reinstate you. If you stay quiet they will lean on the side of the pax. Explain everything in detail.
> 
> Make all your communication in writing. Messages. Do not call. No matter how many cut n paste irrelevant responses you get. You want all your communication in writing so stay with the in app messages. Screen shot those messages right away and all responses. Remember for these Uber Support employees, English is not their first language. This is not the time for you to me misunderstood or misquoted. Text only. No phone call. If you still are not getting the matter handled appropriately, ask to speak to a supervisor.
> 
> ...


The queen has spoken. Please listen to her . She knows .


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

The queen &#128120; said:


> The queen has spoken


there can only be one. :inlove:


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Wait a minute....scrolls up...&#129488;

Oh that's why I don't remember this post.

Home Depot had a sale again I see.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

DriverMark said:


> 1) Get car seat covers if you drive drunk hours. $35 on Amazon. Hell, I would recommend even if you don't there is no telling who might do something.
> 2) Should have rubber floor mats. I have WeatherTech, but there are cheaper. I purchased my WeatherTech mats 3 years ago, they are still going strong. Best investment ever for ride share. This disaster only took me 15 minute to cleanup at a do-it-yourself car wash (and I took the $150 cleaning fee from this mess and purchased the above rear seat covers + new front seat covers ... total <$50).
> 
> Last, I not only take pics now of puke/messes, but I also take video. Sometimes video can really detail a mess better than pics. Uber/Lyft have never asked for the video, but I have it and mention in my emails to them. I've never NOT had them give me a cleaning fee or any type of run around. Liquid is harder to capture on pics. I would take a napkin/paper towel while videoing and show how it's wet after using the napkin to sponge some up.
> ...


This picture never gets old. For a second I was forgetting how it looked and you brought me right back. Thanks again. &#129303;


----------

